

My summer project (AspireOS) - ConceitedCode
http://www.conceitedcode.com/2011/05/my-summer-project/

======
ConceitedCode
I already have some more questions.

Would it be easier to make it 32bit or 64bit? I'd imagine 32bit, but if it
isn't much harder than I would like to make it 64bit.

I plan on building AspireOS on my MacBook. I started to follow a bare bones
tutorial, but I was running into issues with the assembly. Any advice or any
articles explaining building assembly on a Mac?

How do I emulate Aspire?

